
For Gadget Geek in the Oval Office, High Tech Has Its Limits - dfc
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/25/us/politics/for-gadget-geek-in-the-oval-office-high-tech-has-its-limits.html
======
brudgers
As I read about each of the security concerns and the measures taken to
address them, I kept thinking: isn't that what Richard Stallman would do?

